# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Без F1 не грузится ПК

## Doker

Вот уже год у меня одна проблема при загрузке системы всегда нужно нажимать F1 иначе система дальше не загружается, не однократно переставлял винду но ни чё так и не меняется, вот решил исправить а в биосе не силён думаю что в нём дела.Помогите советам.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

Винда здесь ни при чем. Нужно войти в BIOS Setup (нажмите не _F1_, а _Delete_) и ничего там не меняя просто выйти с сохранением (_Save and Exit_ или как-то так). Если какие-то настройки BIOS вам понятны, например порядок загрузки, можете выставить их по своему усмотрению. Главное только не менять то, чего не понимаете.
Если ваш компьютер "забывает" при выключении установленную дату и настройки BIOS, значит у вас села батарейка на материнской плате, ее надо поменять. Там плоская 3-вольтовая "таблетка", такие продаются в электротоварах, подойдет 2025 или 2032 любого производителя.

----------


## Iron Monk

> (нажмите не F1, а Delete)


Ну это смотря какой фирмы комп с ноутбуками еще интереснее:



> Вход в BIOS (БИОС) производится нажатием определённой клавиши или их сочетания в момент начала загрузки компьютера. Если на стационарных компьютерах de facto произошла некоторая стандартизация, и такой клавишей чаще всего является клавиша Del (чуть реже - F2, остальные варианты встречаются редко), то в ноутбуках до сих пор наблюдается большее разнообразие. Обычно комбинация клавиш для входа в BIOS пишется на стартовом экране, но бывает, что и нет. Помимо вышеназванных и широко распространённых Del и F2 возможны следующие варианты:
> Esc - подавляющее большинство Toshiba (после Esc на экране появится предложение нажать F1 для входа);
> F1 - практически все IBM/Lenovo, а также некоторые HP, Dell, Packard-Bell, Gateway;
> F2 - Acer, Asus, RoverBook
> F3 - редко у Dell, Sony.
> F8 - iRu, некоторые модели Dell
> F10 - Toshiba, Compaq (нажимать надо в момент появления мигающего курсора в правом верхнем углу экрана);
> F12 - Lenovo и др.
> Ctrl+F2 - Asus
> ...


В остальном согласен с *Bratez*, попробуйте так же сбросить БИОС на дефолтные настройки.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Что пишет перед тем, как просит нажать F1 ?
Возможно необходимо заменить батарейку ...

----------


## Doker

> Что пишет перед тем, как просит нажать F1 ?
> Возможно необходимо заменить батарейку ...



IDE Channel o Master: HL-DT-ST DVD RAM GSA-H44N RB01
IDE Channel o Slave : None


SATA 1 Device:ST3250310AS 3.AAC
SATA 1 Device:None
SATA 1 Device:None
SATA 1 Device:None

Floppy disk(s) fail (40)


Press F8 to Enable System Configuration
Press F9 to Select Booting Device after POST
Press F1 to continue, DEL to enter SETUP

----------


## Iron Monk

> Floppy disk(s) fail (40)


Вероятно, в качестве первого загрузочного устройства в БИОСЕ стоит флоповод. Не находит оного и останавливается для реакции пользователя. Нажмите DEL и во вкладке BOOT биоса посмотрите первое загрузочное устройство.

----------


## polar_owl

+ к *Iron Monk*. Я бы попробовал бы в БИОСЕ отключить floppy как таковой. Находится, как правило, на главной странице (main). Нужно выставить disabled.
Либо, как вариант, отключить его физически...

----------


## Doker

> + к *Iron Monk*. Я бы попробовал бы в БИОСЕ отключить floppy как таковой. Находится, как правило, на главной странице (main). Нужно выставить disabled.
> Либо, как вариант, отключить его физически...



Всем СПАСИБО за помощь исправил, на счет физического отключения Флопи-диска это не помогло а вот если в биусе отключить Флопик то все становится на свои места и грузится по ходу.

----------

